
I put together a guide on how to efficiently improve a cold email campaign - companywell
https://blog.companywell.co/cold-email-outreach-6-ways-to-increase-your-metrics/
======
companywell
I've run a lot of email campaigns in the past and wanted to share what I've
learned from my failures. I covered 6 primary aspects of an email campaign
that are critical for success.

